# FreeNAS changes in FreeBSD



## Botanic (Nov 4, 2017)

Hello,

I use bhyve and have a problem with non-US keymap and the VNC server.
This is a bug that was reported at least to FreeNAS and was fixed a few weeks ago according to the bug report here:
https://bugs.freenas.org/issues/24450

When will this fix come into FreeBSD?
How does the process work for changes into FreeNAS and then into FreeBSD?
Or is it that the change was first made into FreeBSD and then from there found its way into FreeNAS?
I could not find this information anywhere other than that FreeNAS is based on FreeBSD.


----------



## da1 (Nov 4, 2017)

I think you'd be better off asking this question on the mailing lists. Few devs roam these lands.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 9, 2017)

> It is a know issue with bhyve, I'm working to import libvncserver to replace the current implementation of rfb on FreeBSD. It will take a bit of time as *I need first commit it on FreeBSD and then merge it to FreeNAS*.


----------

